# Demand cs rate confirmation



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey guys, sorry I've been reading the demand cs label but just want to make sure I'm right. It looks like I want to do around 7ml per 1000 but it's calling for 5 gallons of water? Is that correct or am I misunderstanding. Check out my ant problem. Hopefully I ordered the right stuff.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Looks like 5gal was an example. Using 1gallon. Thanks


----------

